# Bicom therapy for allergies, quackery or real?



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a dog with allergies. We did blood testing and she tested very allergic to many foods and trees/weeds/grasses. We gave her allergy injections for a year and may end up continuing with injections but I heard about a vet in my area who does Bicom Therapy and took her for one session. 

I would love it if the Bicom worked but I am very skeptical. 

Basically they put a mirror in front of the dogs face and the vet waves a wand in front of the dog while touching vials of substances with her other hand. If the wand goes in a circle, allergic, if the wand goes back and forth, not allergic. Nothing is touching the dog.

For the treatment they wrap a mat with wires around the dog and go to each thing that the dog tested allergic to and the machine sends back curing frequencies. They wave the wand until it goes back and forth and not in a circle. My dog also tested positive to left over rabies vaccination and heavy metals.

They thought that she would need 8 treatments at about $100 per treatment. The first appointment was $300. I stopped to research and I really haven't gotten anywhere with my research. 

Has anyone tried this and did it work? I would love for it not to be a scam.

Thank you


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Um, that's just quackery. I actually laughed about this:


> Basically they put a mirror in front of the dogs face and the vet waves a wand in front of the dog while touching vials of substances with her other hand. If the wand goes in a circle, allergic, if the wand goes back and forth, not allergic. Nothing is touching the dog.


Then I thought about pet owners, desperate to help their suffering pets, paying over $1,000 for this bs, and I got angry.

Stick with the injections.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

I know! I come from a family with two MD's and three RN's and I am still considering this to help her. There is always the "what if" thought and of course they have testimonials from pet owners with "cured" pets. They use Bicom for all sorts of ailments from allergies to separation anxiety. 

Here is a link to what it is and looks like-

http://countrycareac.com/holistic-options/bicom-therapy/what-is-bicom-therapy


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

cobalt, I agree with frequency type application as it's simular to the deep self healing of purring from cats, or ultra sound machines, llchi Lee has done alot of work with Brain Wave Vibrations for humans. Bicom sorta sounds like Reiki but by machine lol... Don't think that they are saying the Bicom heals the body but more it assist the healing process by stimulating the body to heal it's self. So if that individual body can heal it will, in comparison of another individuals body's ability. IF you do continue would like to hear about your experience.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Do they remember to say abracadabra when they wave the wand? That's the most important part. :wink:

The overall concept is not complete hogwash. There are medical applications of electromagnetic fields. For example I know a professor that has done research into how reducing the earth's magnetic field can inhibit cancer cell growth rates. However there are also the super hippie type of people that this "Bicom therapy" is targeted towards with with whole "balance and harmony" bs.

Ask them if they can provide you any specific studies or research showing how their particular type of electromagnetic field was shown to affect allergies.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

zhaor said:


> Ask them if they can provide you any specific studies or research showing how their particular type of electromagnetic field was shown to affect allergies.


This. If it actually works, studies will prove it. 

I could write a book on quackery (having chronic illnesses, people suggest some really bizarre things to me all the time), but I will spare you that. 

As to the testimonials, anyone could have written those. I could have written those about my flock of goats. That I don't have. They're totally better now, nonexistent, but better! 

Also keep in mind that you have no proof those dogs were even sick, that they had allergies and that Bicom helped them at all. The dog could have had kennel cough and got over it on his own, or seasonal allergies and winter fixed the issue. 

Save your money. If you want to give away $1,000, I know a great rescue that could use the help.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

If I had an extra $1,000 I would send it to you Amaryllis.  

There are two registered holistic vets in my state and neither uses Bicom which is a red flag because if it worked why wouldn't they use it? 

We aren't going to give her anymore steroid injections, they worry me long term. I want to see what happens when it freezes here. I'll be able to test food vs her grass/tree allergies and then we'll decide what to do in the spring. 

I also think that the true allergy test would be what we use on humans, skin scratch tests. I am not sure that I believe the blood allergy tests. 

Whatever was bugging her eyes is gone now, I am wondering if it was the Fabreeze I was spraying all over because I liked the new scent. This is not something I would normally use.

Thank you


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Allergies are the body's immune reaction to foreign invaders (bacteria, viruses, or in the case of allergies, allergens). Steroids suppress the immune system, making it more difficult for the immune system to react (or to react as strongly) to the perceived foreign invaders. Not all steroids are created equal. Just some extra info, not saying you should keep on with the steroid if you don't feel comfortable, and especially if her allergy symptoms have resolved for the moment. It certainly could be from Febreeze - I have several friends that react to it.

When the immune system "discovers" an allergen for the first time, it sends out antigens, the marker proteins that trigger the rest of the immune response. Blood allergy tests measure whether antigens for specific allergens are present. I.e. if your dog has antigens to a particular substance, it means the immune system recognizes it as a foreign invader and is likely to attack it, causing the allergy symptoms. I'm not an expert, but I suspect a blood test would be more sensitive than a scratch test since you could theoretically produce low amounts of antigen in response to an allergen which might not be enough to stimulate a noticeable reaction during a scratch test. Its probably also more comfortable/easier for the dog.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

zhaor said:


> Do they remember to say abracadabra when they wave the wand? That's the most important part. :wink:
> 
> The overall concept is not complete hogwash. There are medical applications of electromagnetic fields. For example I know a professor that has done research into how reducing the earth's magnetic field can inhibit cancer cell growth rates. However there are also the super hippie type of people that this "Bicom therapy" is targeted towards with with whole "balance and harmony" bs.
> 
> Ask them if they can provide you any specific studies or research showing how their particular type of electromagnetic field was shown to affect allergies.


Have no idea if this particular therapy is legit or hoax. I WILL say that I have a holistic vet who diagnoses through muscle testing (not exactly what is described, but I see the similarities.) Frequently she gets results that are quite impressive and more "telling" than traditional western medicine. One of the problems with specific studies and research is that most research is done by the mega conglomerates who produce human and animal drugs and procedures - the tests are run by the companies who are in this to make money. One thing I've figured out in researching cancer alternative treatments is that there is a lot more money in treatments (esp. some of the chemos) than there would be in actually curing the disease.

Oh, and the other week, when I was in hospital with broken (and replaced) hip the in-patient rehab actually had a nurse who did "Healing Touch" on me. Seemed really similar to Reiki and I thought that was pretty progressive for a major western medicine facility


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Pawzk9 said:


> Have no idea if this particular therapy is legit or hoax. I WILL say that I have a holistic vet who diagnoses through muscle testing (not exactly what is described, but I see the similarities.) Frequently she gets results that are quite impressive and more "telling" than traditional western medicine. One of the problems with specific studies and research is that most research is done by the mega conglomerates who produce human and animal drugs and procedures - the tests are run by the companies who are in this to make money. One thing I've figured out in researching cancer alternative treatments is that there is a lot more money in treatments (esp. some of the chemos) than there would be in actually curing the disease.
> 
> Oh, and the other week, when I was in hospital with broken (and replaced) hip the in-patient rehab actually had a nurse who did "Healing Touch" on me. Seemed really similar to Reiki and I thought that was pretty progressive for a major western medicine facility


As one of my profs says frequently - many therapies are most effective when the patient thinks there will be an effect. Even therapies that science shows to be effective often are only moderately effective on their own. The power of the mind is an amazing thing that shouldn't be underestimated, but often is by modern medicine.

Most basic science research (at least here) isn't funded by pharmaceutical companies. The clinical trials are, however, and it's clinical trials that get a drug governmental approval for use for certain diseases. You can still use that drug for that disease, but without government approval it won't be covered.

There is actually a lot of research on holistic therapies in palliative care/hospice. Not quite the same as curative therapy for cancer, but at least heading in the right direction.


----------

